# Karpfenruten + Set´s



## Kristian98 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Ich bin Jugendangler und etwas verunsichert, durch die großen Firmen mit ihren Toppreisangeboten usw ... .

So um auf den Punkt zu kommen.
Ich will mich etwas "besser" ausstatten, was das Karpfenangeln angeht. Ich habe jedoch nicht das größte Budget, werden wohl alle mal im Jugendlichen-Alter gemerkt haben  So jetzt wollte ich fragen wieviel welches Karpfenzubehör kosten sollten, und wie weit ich mit dem Preis nach unten gehen darf.

Wie tief liegt der Preislimit bei :

Einer Karpfen-

-Rute
-Rolle
-Schnur

Rod-Pod, Abhackmatte, Bissanzeiger usw...

Würde mich über ernstgemeinte Antworten freuen


----------



## Carpfisher01 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

wie schwer sollen ungefär die Karpfen sein ?


----------



## Biberacher (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Servus Kristian,

du solltest uns noch mehr Infos geben, was für Gewässer du befischt und mit welchen Fischgewichten gerechnet werden müssen.

Es ist nicht ganz einfach, deine Frage zu beantworten, da du uns wirklich gar kein Preislimit gesetzt hast. Du kannst dir natürlich für 100 Euro das alles kaufen, aber die Qualität wird dabei sehr zweifelhaft sein.

Ne spezielle Rolle für Karpfen (ich gehe mal davon aus, dir schwebte eine Freilaufrolle vor) brauchst du zum Beispiel gar nicht. Ne ganz normale Rolle mit Frontbremse, die etwas mehr Schnur aufnehmen kann reicht schon völlig. Meist bekommst du solche Rollen, die halbwegs was taugen schon ab 50 oder 60 Euro.

Und willst du eine Karpfenrute, die du nur zum Karpfenangeln verwenden willst oder auch mal zum Barbenangeln am Fluss oder zum Hechtangeln mit Köderfisch? Es gibt günstige Karpfenruten, die sich durchaus gut fischen lassen, auch so um die 60 Euro rum.

Ne 30er oder 35er Mono langt vollkommen und die kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Für was brauchst du ein Rodpod? Sieht vielleicht am Anfang cool aus, aber Banksticks sind viel praktischer, wenn du nicht gerade auf einer Betonplatte fischst. Später kannst immer noch ein Rodpod kaufen.

Bissanzeiger gibts mittlerweile sehr günstig. Ich erinnere mich an meine ersten von Spro, die damals pro Stück so 12 Euro gekostet und wirklich Dauerregen und Frost ohne Probleme weggesteckt haben.

Lobenswert, dass du an eine Abhakmatte denkst. Die Teile bekommst du ab 30 Euro. Du brauchst auch nicht gleich eine von Nash oder Aqua.

So alles in allem kommst du da mit knapp unter 200 Euro gut hin.


----------



## Kristian98 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Danke erstmal für euer antworten. Also ich bräuchte ehrlich ein Rodpod weil bei uns auf Stegen geangelt wird. Und die Karpfen in unseren Hausgewässern sind nicht besonders schwer. Wir haben letztens ein 22Pfünder rausgezogen. Der war schon einer der größeren, und ich glaub ich zieh wahrscheinlich nicht größere raus. Ich wollte mein Budget bis 300€ eingrenzen. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Wäre nett 

LG
Kristian


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für euer antworten. Also ich bräuchte ehrlich ein Rodpod weil bei uns auf Stegen geangelt wird. Und die Karpfen in unseren Hausgewässern sind nicht besonders schwer. Wir haben letztens ein 22Pfünder rausgezogen. Der war schon einer der größeren, und ich glaub ich zieh wahrscheinlich nicht größere raus. Ich wollte mein Budget bis 300€ eingrenzen. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Wäre nett
> 
> LG
> Kristian



Willst du 1 "Set" oder 2 "Sets" ?

Hab mir die Fox Warrior Es für 60 Euro bei Wilkerlich gekauft.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber ne Rute mit 2,25-2,5 lbs zulegen , da du ja keine "all zu" großen Karpfen zu erwarten hast und solche Ruten im drill  angenehmer sind und vor allem mehr Spaß machen 
Da Freilaufrollen nicht zwingend nötig sind , musste keine extra kaufen( fällt schonmal ein Kostenpunkt weg).
Bissanzeiger wie schon erwähnt gibts ab 12 Euro .
Das Rod Pod könnte dir gefallen : http://angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/20442/28
Nicht zu teuer und recht gute Kundenbewertungen 
Schnur , wie auch schon erwähnt 30- 35er mono Schnur.


----------



## Kristian98 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Willst du 1 "Set" oder 2 "Sets" ?
> 
> Hab mir die Fox Warrior Es für 60 Euro bei Wilkerlich gekauft.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber ne Rute mit 2,25-2,5 lbs zulegen , da du ja keine "all zu" großen Karpfen zu erwarten hast und solche Ruten im drill  angenehmer sind und vor allem mehr Spaß machen
> ...




Ich möchte ein "Set" zum Angeln. Also die Ruten usw. sollten nur für mich sein. Reicht eine 35 mono wirklich?


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Ja, ne 0,35-er Mono reicht in 98% vollkommen aus.
Ne reele Tragkraft ner 35-er Mono liegt um die 10 bis 12kg. So viel Druck bringt Dir kein einziger Karpfen entgegen. Außerdem hast Du noch ne Rute, die abfedernd wirkt und ne Rollenbremse.

Gutes Einsteiger Material:

Rollen 
Sehr robust, zigfach bewährt. Super P/L-Verhältnis

Ruten
Ja, Du hast richtig gelesen, der Preis gilt für 2 Ruten. Da kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen. 2 3/4 lbs finde ich am universellsten einzusetzen.
Sie eignen sich auch hervorragend zum Angeln mit Köderfisch.

Oder die Ruten hier - auch als Paar für den Preis. Viele Boardmember hier fischen die und sehr zufrieden damit.

Für 160,- EUR bekommst Du 2 wirklich brauchbare Sets zum Karpfenangeln. Wenn 300,- EUR Dein Limit ist, dann kannst jetzt noch ne ganze Menge kaufen.


----------



## Kristian98 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Danke ! Da  kann ich ja beruhigt sein . Hoffe mal ich hab euch nicht zuviel gestört, und ich hoffe das die Ruten sich auch am Wasser zeigen :q . Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.

Ps. : An alle die meinen das sei Schrott und ich müsste mir was für 200€ holen #q

Ich bin Jugendlicher und kein erwachsener der gut verdient :vik:


----------



## mabo1992 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Als Rolle würde ich lieber zu der hier greifen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Okuma-Longbow-BaitFeeder-LB-30-5-1bb-NEU-OVP-/230855330585?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item35c00ccb19

Ist vom Gehäuse her viel Robuster und hat ein besseren und vorallem sensibleren Freilauf meines erachtens und ich kann es sagen da ich jeweils 2 Stück von der Longbow und 2 Stück von der Powerliner habe. Da macht sich die Longbow schon besser und ist nicht so gewaltig groß wie die Powerliner. Die Größe musst selber nach deinen Wurfweiten etc. auswählen. Ich muss ca 50m werfen und hab mir deshalb nur die 50er geholt und komme damit vollkommen aus. 


Die Ruten (YARIS SPORTS TREND Majesti Carp, wie vorgeschlagen) fische ich ebenfalls und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Zwar sind die nicht so der Hingucker aber bringen Spaß im Drill mit sich. WG der Rute ca 90g. 

Wenns doch was nobleres sein soll, dann würde ich zu die Fox Warrior greifen. Ebenfalls Top Ruten und für 60- 70 Euro zu haben. Bei 300 Euro dürfte das auch nicht so das Problem sein. 

So genug Vorschläge und Anregungen von mir, die Entscheidung liegt bei dir:#h#h


----------



## Kristian98 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Ich werde mal beide Rollen angucken  Danke, ich glaube wenn ich eine Bestätigung bekomme das die Ruten gut sind, dann müssen sie gut sein 

Und wie findet ihr die andere Rute. Diese Joy Carp?


----------



## CarpCrakc (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> Als Rolle würde ich lieber zu der hier greifen:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Okuma-Longbow-BaitFeeder-LB-30-5-1bb-NEU-OVP-/230855330585?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item35c00ccb19
> 
> Ist vom Gehäuse her viel Robuster und hat ein besseren und vorallem sensibleren Freilauf meines erachtens und ich kann es sagen da ich jeweils 2 Stück von der Longbow und 2 Stück von der Powerliner habe. Da macht sich die Longbow schon besser und ist nicht so gewaltig groß wie die Powerliner.



Naja 
Die Powerliner ist ja auch ne Big Pit Rolle !  wenns auf "kleinere" Karpfen geht dann reicht auch ne kleine Rolle


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal beide Rollen angucken  Danke, ich glaube wenn ich eine Bestätigung bekomme das die Ruten gut sind, dann müssen sie gut sein
> 
> Und wie findet ihr die andere Rute. Diese Joy Carp?



Steht Shimano drauf, also bezahlst du den Namen und wiegen 40 Gramm mehr, als die Trend/Yaris Majesti Carp. Ganz klar der schlechtere Deal, weil weniger Rute für's Geld.

Beste Kombi für kleinstes Geld:
Die Majesti Carp und die Okuma Longbow LB 50!


----------



## Kristian98 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Okay. Jetzt muss ich nur noch zwischen den Rollen unterscheiden. Und habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen für Abhakmatte,RodPod und Schnur ?


----------



## Bodensee89 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

bei der angeldomäne gibts ne recht ordentliche abhakmatte für ca. 20€.
die werden auch über ebay vertickt...aber der festpreis bzw. direkt im shop ist meist billiger.

schnur würde ich die stroft ABR nehmen, billig ist zwar was anderes aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## archie01 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Steht Shimano drauf, also bezahlst du den Namen und wiegen 40 Gramm mehr, als die Trend/Yaris Majesti Carp. Ganz klar der schlechtere Deal, weil weniger Rute für's Geld.



Hallo
Das ist nicht wirklich ein Argument für eine Karpfenrute , 40 gr sind da nichts. Würde dem Markengerät deshalb immer den Vorzug geben.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Kristian98 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat #q Man, haha immer solche Unterschiede und man weiß nicht wer jetzt recht hat


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Lass Dich von dem Markengeschwafel nicht verrückt machen. Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser und im unteren Preissegment lassen die meist ne ganze Menge anbrennen 

Die Majesty Carp sind getestet und von vielen für gut befunden worden.
Die LongBow von Okuma ist auch ne gute Wahl. Habe nur auf die Schnelle keine gefunden gehabt.


----------



## mabo1992 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Naja
> Die Powerliner ist ja auch ne Big Pit Rolle !  wenns auf "kleinere" Karpfen geht dann reicht auch ne kleine Rolle



Deswegen wollte ich ihn warnen, weil auf den Bild täuscht die Größe relativ .


Zudem nimm die Majesti damit bist auf der sicheren Seite und die die ist für den Anfang ausreichend.


----------



## CarpCrakc (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Wie schon geschrieben  Fox Warrior Es !!!! Top Rute.
Rod Pod oder Trip Pod ??
Abhakmatten solltes eine mit höherem Rand nehmen ! hilft immer ungemein !
Schnur hab ich die Anaconda Power Carp !


----------



## Kristian98 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Ein RodPod ^^ Ich werde wahrscheinlich eine der Ruten kaufen Die Fox oder die Majestic


----------



## CarpCrakc (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Ein RodPod ^^ Ich werde wahrscheinlich eine der Ruten kaufen Die Fox oder die Majestic



Dann schau dich doch mal hier um :
http://angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/20442/28
Dazu die hier :
http://angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/22817/28

Wenn du die Fox nehmen würdest !
Darin kannst nämlich die Ruten "einklipsen" und so kommt dir dann nicht mehr abhanden 
Bissanzeiger wirst schon welche finden !


----------



## mabo1992 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten + Set´s*

Zu den Bissanzeigern:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/digit-Funk-Bissanzeiger-exclusives-Profi-Set-1-1-Ubertragung-NEUHEIT-/150914596363?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item232335fe0b#ht_6641wt_1271

Sind wirklich genial die Dinger, bloß der Preis hat sich verdoppelt. Paar Erfahrungsberichte von mir:

Hält selbst starken Platzregen ohne Probleme aus. Funkübertragung geht ca 200m weit, was auch reichen sollte und man ja nie 2km weiter weg sein "sollte". Selbst Frost und klirrende Kälte stecken die weg und liefern heute noch treue Dienste. Die Lautstärke kann auf Stumm und so Laut gestellt werden, das selbst ich ( Tiefschlafender Mensch) im Bett stehe. Aber so laut lass ich die nie. Schlichte LED- Beleuchtung, die aber von weiten erkennt wird. Fallbissanzeige in anderen Tonsignal, so das man immer weiß ob er zieht oder zu einen kommt. 

Fazit: Ich bin begeistert und bereue keinen einzigen Euro für die Dinger. Nur ein Nachteil haben die Teile, die Batterien sollten nach jedem Angeltag abgesteckt werden. Sonst sind die Ruckzuck alle und 9V Blöcke sind ja nicht so billig.


----------

